# MAJESTICS SFV. 2nd SUMMER SHOWOFF



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR VENDORS?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

COUNT THE MIGHTY GT IN WE WILL SUPPORT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]








[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]


[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]








[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MORE LIVE ACTS JUST ADDED, ROBBS THE ONE AND BIG CYPES LOCAL ARTIST 
AND THE HOP CHAMPIONSHIPS BELTS ARE ON THE LINE COURTESY OF TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17415625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there hommie.. i support any show or bbq in the valley....


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17415625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@May 6 2010, 11:27 PM~17416141
> *ill be there hommie.. i support any show or bbq in the valley....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@May 6 2010, 10:27 PM~17416141
> *ill be there hommie.. i support any show or bbq in the valley....
> 
> 
> ...


YES YOU DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DONT TRIP, I REMEMBER I DROPPED THE BALL ON OUR TOY DRIVE FLIER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 7 2010, 08:21 AM~17418012
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

That show is going to be on my birthday... 
( If I could afford to register my whip, would I qualify for an AARP discont )?
:cheesy: (look no teeth)








Much love yall...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]








[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]


[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 01:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 12 2010, 12:50 AM~17462688]








[/quote]


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 12 2010, 12:50 AM~17462688]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 16 2010, 10:09 AM~17505451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 19 2010, 04:54 AM~17537828
> *
> *


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-22-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
calling out all car clubs, solo riders, stunner car clubs, ect… 
This cruise has been cracking for months keep it flowing 
*


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 21 2010, 12:08 AM~17559363
> *
> *


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 oooOOOH a~HOE~LOtta~ HOT sweaty ASS CHEEKS hangin out of HINAS shorts in auGUSt ......................................I'm there !!!!!==========TO THE TOP ============ 4 the VALLE !!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

count us in!! ShotCallerS bike club 818 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 01:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE MAKIN THE DRIVE FROM SD TO SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@May 26 2010, 03:04 PM~17612846
> *:thumbsup:
> STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE MAKIN THE DRIVE FROM SD TO SUPPORT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@May 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17606480
> *:0  oooOOOH  a~HOE~LOtta~ HOT sweaty ASS CHEEKS hangin out of HINAS shorts in auGUSt ......................................I'm there !!!!!==========TO THE TOP ============ 4 the VALLE !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 27 2010, 05:36 AM~17619637
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 27 2010, 02:41 PM~17624692
> *
> *


*IF ANYONE NEEDS PRE REGS, I DROPPED ABOUT 100 FLIERS AT HOMIES HYDRAULICS THIS MORNING

IF YOU NEED A VENDORS INFO/FORM'S PM ME.*


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

anyone need fliers or pre reg forms ,,i got em, at my shop

central driveshafts
5718 s santa fe ave
los angeles ca 90058


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 29 2010, 09:28 AM~17640626
> *anyone need fliers or pre reg forms ,,i got em, at my shop
> 
> central driveshafts
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 21 2010, 12:07 AM~17559355
> *To The Top  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:boink: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION WILL BE THERE


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE................. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17675493
> *YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE................. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>We got a Chapter in the Valley so you know we will be there in support of the big "M".</span>*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sup , if you guys gona need more flyers printed , PM me or call me ,951-333-1422 , ill give you guys a very GOOD price , and GOOD luck on the Car Show*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:25 PM~17669685
> *DELEGATION WILL BE THERE
> *


SAW YOU IN DELANO HOMIE, BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY, THAT PAINT IS KILLING THE GAME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 2 2010, 03:42 PM~17677306
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>We got a Chapter in the Valley so you know we will be there in support of the big "M".</span>
> *


THE VALLEY CHAPTER ALWAYS SUPPORTS US  HOLLER AT MY BOY JOEY AND GET HIM DOWN HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TELL HIM A GOT A ICE COLD BUD LIGHT WITH HIS NAME ON IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 2 2010, 07:29 PM~17679357
> *THE VALLEY CHAPTER ALWAYS SUPPORTS US  HOLLER AT MY BOY JOEY AND GET HIM DOWN HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TELL HIM A GOT A ICE COLD BUD LIGHT WITH HIS NAME ON IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*You got it.  *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 2 2010, 07:51 PM~17679564
> *You got it.
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JUST LOCKED IN 7 VENDORS, AND 1 OF THE 7 IS THE LADY WHO MAKES THE LICENSE PLATES     AND HAWAIIAN SHAVED ICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 3 2010, 05:27 PM~17688640
> *JUST LOCKED IN 7 VENDORS, AND 1 OF THE 7 IS THE LADY WHO MAKES THE LICENSE PLATES        AND HAWAIIAN SHAVED ICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


LEMME KNOW IF U INTERESTED IN A 51 SUBURBAN, ARMORED TRUCK REAREND, FULLY WRAPPED FRAME, FRONT MUSTANG II SUSPENSION, 4 BATTS DOING 54" :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 3 2010, 05:27 PM~17688640
> *JUST LOCKED IN 7 VENDORS, AND 1 OF THE 7 IS THE LADY WHO MAKES THE LICENSE PLATES        AND HAWAIIAN SHAVED ICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 2 2010, 07:27 PM~17679337
> *SAW YOU IN DELANO HOMIE, BEAUTIFUL BIG BODY, THAT PAINT IS KILLING THE GAME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro Central Valley will b there along wit our LA brothers


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jun 4 2010, 06:35 AM~17693723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u a fool chris :biggrin: but yeah i'll take it :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 5 2010, 08:57 AM~17702289
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u a fool chris :biggrin: but yeah i'll take it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 5 2010, 09:00 AM~17702296
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

GO TO BED NICCA, WE GOT WORK TO DO 2MORROW


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17713926
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave: What Up Chris


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Jun 6 2010, 11:47 PM~17713991
> *:wave: What Up Chris
> *


what up you coming to our show


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 8 2010, 06:28 AM~17725547
> *what up you coming to our show
> *


yeah i'll be there big dogg as a matter of fact i was by your house again this morning


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 6 2010, 11:31 PM~17713926
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Jun 8 2010, 08:46 AM~17726431
> *yeah i'll be there big dogg as a matter of fact i was by your house again this morning
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 9 2010, 04:20 AM~17735299
> *TTMFT  :wave:
> *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 9 2010, 05:20 AM~17735299
> *TTMFT  :wave:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 9 2010, 01:31 PM~17738660
> *:biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jun 9 2010, 12:32 PM~17738664
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIE?
> *


Same Ol Doggie


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 9 2010, 11:36 PM~17745757
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17738684
> *Same Ol Doggie
> *


STOP BY MY JALE HOMIE  I WANT THAT CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Heavy D_@Jun 10 2010, 06:17 PM~17752884
> *
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jun 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17755575
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

havent got pre reg....but was able to make a copy


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*IF ANYONE NEEDS A PRE REG PM ME YOUR INFO SO I CAN GET IT IN THE MAIL ASAP    *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 16 2010, 11:30 PM~17811644
> *
> *


pre regs sent


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17832210
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 15 2010, 04:29 PM~17796153]

















[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 22 2010, 06:30 AM~17853380
> *:sprint:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

818 TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

you know uso will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty+Jun 22 2010, 09:31 PM~17861929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 23 2010, 04:42 AM~17863902
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jun 24 2010, 03:56 AM~17873570
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2010, 08:19 AM~17874731
> *
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jun 25 2010, 07:24 AM~17883975
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 23 2010, 01:22 AM~17863411
> *
> *


QUE ONDAS GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 27 2010, 08:47 AM~17897853
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Jun 28 2010, 11:44 PM~17913932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

got the forms....thanks


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17929592
> *got the forms....thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Jul 5 2010, 08:16 AM~17963084]

















[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Jul 5 2010, 08:16 AM~17963084]


[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Show categories are as follows ***(3 entries make a class)*****
30-39 
40-49 
50-59 
60-69 
70-79
80-89
80s Luxury 
90s & newer Luxury 
90s and newer luxury sport
90s and newer s.u.v.
90s and newer trucks
compact /euro sport
bikes:
12inch 2w 12inch trike
16inch 2w 16inch trike
20inch 2w 20inch trike
26inch 2w 26inch trike
Harley class 
BEST PAINT, BEST LOWRIDER
BEST INT. , BEST OG.
BEST CHROME, BEST TRUCK/ SUV
BEST SETUP, BEST BOMB
BEST OVERALL , BEST BIKE/ TRIKE


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 8 2010, 10:21 PM~17999183
> *Show categories are as follows  ***(3 entries make a class)****
> 30-39
> 40-49
> ...


 :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ahhhh shit its gon down, & CERTIFIED will be there fosho, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah boy :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 9 2010, 07:25 PM~18006657
> *ahhhh shit its gon down, & CERTIFIED will be there fosho, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah boy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 10 2010, 05:26 AM~18009167
> *T.T.T
> *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDEC.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Jul 12 2010, 07:55 PM~18030016
> *EVIL SIDEC.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just4fun2011_@Jul 12 2010, 09:51 PM~18031539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The next good Big show... Dont wanna miss it


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt...givin love to the CHinaMan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

SYLISTICS SOUTH LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE! :scrutinize:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*THE HOP RULES FOR THE SHOW ARE AS FOLLOWS:*
$50.00 ENTRY FEE
*
SINGLE PUMP STREET* 
36 inch lock-up
must have shocks
no drop mounts
must have front and rear bumper
*
DOUBLE PUMP STREET*
45 inch lockup
drop mounts not to exceed 2 inches
must have shocks
must have front and rear bumpers
*
SUPER SINGLE PUMP STREET*
lock-up: anything goes
must have front and rear bumpers

*RADICAL CLASS*
anything goes!!! 

*CASH PRIZES AND CHAMPIONSHIP BELT TO THE CHAMPIONS ONLY

HOP SPONSORED BY TORRES EMPIRE / THE DREAM TEAM *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Getting forms ready to sent out
DELEGATION will be there


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 14 2010, 09:09 PM~18049616
> *Getting forms ready to sent out
> DELEGATION will be there
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 14 2010, 12:40 PM~18045232
> *The next good Big show...  Dont wanna miss it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 16 2010, 04:00 AM~18059778
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

FullHouse CC BBQ, Video Preview. 



 SHOWING LUV FROM THE NORTHWEST


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624]

















[/quote]


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin: CAINT WAIT


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: will they have a VW class,if so i'll go with the bug


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 16 2010, 04:00 AM~18059778
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH 10 CARS, 
SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH 20+ BOMBS
SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH SOME RAG CHEVYS....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 20 2010, 03:38 AM~18090260
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18089230
> *SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH 10 CARS,
> SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH 20+ BOMBS
> SOME HEAVY HITTERS JUST CHECKED IN WITH SOME RAG CHEVYS....
> ...


you make a ***** want to head out there rt now and camp out till the show.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HOPE MY GLASS HOUSE IS READY BY THEN>> BUT I THE EXORICT TRIKE WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS , CHECKIN IN :biggrin: SEE ALL THE FELLAS FROM THE BIG M THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 21 2010, 08:47 PM~18106540
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS , CHECKIN IN :biggrin: SEE ALL THE FELLAS FROM THE BIG M THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


yea you better you know u would have got an ear full from my ass :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 21 2010, 09:26 AM~18101638
> *you make a ***** want to head out there rt now and camp out till the show.
> *


*SPEAKING OF THAT, ANY PARTICIPANTS/ VENDORS, WE ARE ALSO HAVING A SATURDAY MOVE IN AS WELL. FULL SECURITY PROVIDED BY LAPD AND PERSONAL ARMED GAURDS. FOR MORE INFO PM ME OR CONTACT THE #s ON THE FLIER*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18106540
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS , CHECKIN IN :biggrin: SEE ALL THE FELLAS FROM THE BIG M THERE! :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

SOME MORE HEAVY HITTERS :run: :run: PREMIER JUST CHECKED IN!!! I THINK THE JUDGES ARE GONNA BE BUSY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 10:18 AM~18102022
> *HOPE MY GLASS HOUSE IS READY BY THEN>> BUT I THE EXORICT TRIKE WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18106540
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS , CHECKIN IN :biggrin: SEE ALL THE FELLAS FROM THE BIG M THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

so if 3 wagons show up there will be a class?
if not just by yr ?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 24 2010, 10:17 PM~18133811
> *so if 3 wagons show up there will be a class?
> if not just by yr ?
> *


that would be up to the judges. Im sure you're aware we have the best judges in the business, so keep your fingers :x:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Form sent out....are gas BBQ pits going to be allowed


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 14 2010, 07:54 PM~18049474
> *THE HOP RULES FOR THE SHOW ARE AS FOLLOWS:
> $50.00 ENTRY FEE
> 
> ...



dena4life is going 2 take the hop money not no damn good times :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18148827
> *Form sent out....are gas BBQ pits going to be allowed
> *


NO BBQ PITS, NO COOLERS, THE SCHOOL AND LAPD, AND FIRE MARSHALL ARE NOT ALLOWING IT AT ALL. FOOD VENDORS AND THE SCHOOLS FOOD BOOTH WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS. THERE ARE A VARIETY OF FOOD VENDORS AND DRINK VENDORS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

*



Originally posted by dena4life-D@Jul 26 2010, 09:39 PM~18149137
dena4life is going 2 take the hop money not no damn good times[/size][/color]  :0


Click to expand...

*DAMN!!! SOUNDS LIKE DENA 4LIFE IS KICKING ASS AND ASKING QUESTIONS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

NOTE TO HOPPERS:</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE HOP WILL START AT 12pm

YOU MUST BE REGISTERED BY 11:30am

IF YOUR LATE YOU WILL NOT BE LET IN, NO EXCEPTION


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jul 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18106540
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS , CHECKIN IN :biggrin: SEE ALL THE FELLAS FROM THE BIG M THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just a week and a half away...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 27 2010, 01:05 PM~18154490
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Just a week and a half away...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the clock is ticking :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18149460
> *NO BBQ PITS, NO COOLERS, THE SCHOOL AND LAPD, AND FIRE MARSHALL ARE NOT ALLOWING IT AT ALL. FOOD VENDORS AND THE SCHOOLS FOOD BOOTH WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS. THERE ARE A VARIETY OF FOOD VENDORS AND DRINK VENDORS
> *


i heard that ....the marshal is no joke!its going to be a bad show though...bad meaning good! We need more people like you Mr China Man in this Valley.You are good people...you will be blessed!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 21 2010, 10:20 PM~18108445
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SOME MORE HEAVY HITTERS :run:  :run: PREMIER JUST CHECKED IN!!! I THINK THE JUDGES ARE GONNA BE BUSY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:420: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT going to be good.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 28 2010, 10:39 AM~18163392
> *TTT going to be good.
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18163490
> *
> *



What up Bird.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jul 28 2010, 10:39 AM~18163392
> *TTT going to be good.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 28 2010, 10:16 AM~18163216
> *:420: TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for LRM! :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 29 2010, 09:34 AM~18173442
> *Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for LRM!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jul 29 2010, 09:03 AM~18173202
> *BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST READ YOUR SIGNATURE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18181553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I JUST READ YOUR SIGNATURE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 29 2010, 09:34 AM~18173442
> *Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for LRM!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 30 2010, 01:38 PM~18186885
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

8 DAYS AWAY FROM THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY'S BIGGEST SHOW IN THE PAST 15 YEARS, THANKS TO YOU GUYS IT'S GONNA BE ONE 2 REMEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DEADLINE TOMORROW FOR PRE-REG'S IF YOU NEED ASSISTANCE GET AT ME ASAP


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Jul 18 2010, 03:05 PM~18076026
> *:biggrin: will they have a VW class,if so i'll go with the bug
> *


----------



## SWITCHMAN84 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey china man... whats crackin... my boy MR.D AND SLEEPY MALO FROM SOUTHLAND RECORDS WANT TO PERFORM ON STAGE IS THERE ANY WAY.... AND CAN THEY BE ADDED TO FLYER....HIT ME BACK


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP CHINA MAN ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME 1 MORE WEEK TO GO GOOD LUCK HOMIE uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG RAYY (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

will be there


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

SEE U :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Aug 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18209497
> *SEE U  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Aug 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18209497
> *SEE U  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


Andy it looks like you got the e-mail i sent you :biggrin: We'll see you sunday


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

_*ATTENTION ALL PARTICIPANTS:*

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO SENT THERE PRE REG'S IN AND TO THOSE THAT ARE ON THE WAY, WE WILL BE DOING OUR VERY BEST TO GET YOU IN WITHIN MINUTES OF YOUR ARRIVAL.

WE ARE OFFERING A SATURDAY MOVE IN FROM THE TIMES OF 4pm- 8pm. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CONTACT ME ASAP FOR FURTHER DETAILS, OR JUST SHOW UP ON SATURDAY BETWEEN 4pm AND 8pm

ONCE AGAIN, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT_


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

LIFESTYLE 
UCE
PREMIER
DELEGATIONS
SUPER NATURAL
STYLISTICS
PACHUCOS
NUE EXPOSUE
OLD MEMORIES
OLDIES
DUKES
KNOCTURNAL
SWIFT
ONE WAY
VALLEY LIFE
BLVD KINGS
GHETTO FABULOUS
LO'LOWS
GOODTIMES
GROUPE
STRICTLY FAMILY
WEST SIDE
LA'S FINEST
THEE ARTISTICS
NEW CROWD
HIGH CLASS
CONNECTED

JUST TO NAME A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CHECKED IN ALREADY :biggrin: 

LOW RIDER MAGAZINE
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
360LOW VIDEO
BIG FISH

AND A WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE LOT OF HOPPERS!!!


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLES
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2010, 12:51 AM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLES
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


think NEW VISION SANTA PAULA SAID THEY WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2010, 08:16 AM~18215342
> *think  NEW  VISION  SANTA  PAULA  SAID  THEY WILL BE  THERE
> *


  ADD ULTIMATE RIDERS TO THE LIST


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2010, 12:51 AM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLES
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 3 2010, 11:49 AM~18216885
> *
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

NOTE TO ALL HOPPERS:

THE HOP WILL START AT 12noon

ALL HOPPERS NEED TO BE REGISTERED BEFORE NOON

IF YOUR NOT REGISTERED, AND UNLOADED BY START TIME 

YOU WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO HOP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


uffin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TECHNIQUES JUST CHECKED IN 

AND DID I MENTION JAGSTER

DELGADO'S BIKE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:run: :run:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 4 2010, 02:35 AM~18224345
> *:run:  :run:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 4 2010, 08:56 AM~18225217
> *:run:  :run:  :run: THE MAJESTICS ARE COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 11:19 PM~18213653
> *ATTENTION ALL PARTICIPANTS:
> 
> THANK YOU TO ALL WHO SENT THERE PRE REG'S IN AND TO THOSE THAT ARE ON THE WAY, WE WILL BE DOING OUR VERY BEST TO GET YOU IN WITHIN MINUTES OF YOUR ARRIVAL.
> ...


405 north to 118 east exit Laurel Canyon go left. School is on right-hand side or 5 north exit paxton go left to laurel canyon gleft school is on the righthand side


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


 :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ts da entry and paY OUT FOR THE RADICAL HOPPERS</span>


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 4 2010, 11:11 AM~18226881
> *405 north to 118 east exit Laurel Canyon go left. School is on right-hand side or 5 north exit paxton go left to laurel canyon gleft school is on the righthand side
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 4 2010, 12:43 PM~18227623
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

This Looks like a great event. Unfortunately StreetLow was unaware of this event and will not be attending.

I'm so disappointed because we won't be able to make it. We have planned to cover Viejtos CC on Saturday and the Whittier Boulevard Car Show on Sunday. Were short staff and covering other shows thru out the U.S. 

We will fly out after to our Chicago Super Show after.

Please let us know of the next Majestics Car Show.

I'm apologizing in advance for using this form list, But to let our friends know that we will not be at the event. Thank you China Man for getting back to us.

If you have any events, Shows, Fundraisers, Picnics, Questions, Concerns, ...etc. 

Please call us direct or email us anytime. 

[email protected] 

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks:
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine

www.twitter.com/streetlow

www.facebook.com/streetlow

www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME WILL B THERE !


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2010, 12:51 AM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

How much for walk in and will we be able to grill?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

SHOWTIME CC CHECKED IN WITH 3CARS, THE BAR JUST RAISED A LIL HIGHER :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18231983
> *How much for walk in and will we be able to grill?
> *


$10.00 FOR WALK INS, NO GRILLS, NO COOLERS, ALL YOUR NEEDS ARE COVERED-BELIEVE ME  

CONCERT, A MAJOR HOP, AND THE BADEST LOWRIDERS THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, LAS VEGAS, AND ARIZONA.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2010, 12:06 PM~18227344
> *ts da entry and paY OUT FOR THE RADICAL HOPPERS</span>
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS... PUT YOU 50.00 UP AND GO HOME WITH A CHAMPIONSHIP BELT, AND ENOUGH MONEY TO TAKE WIFEY TO GLADSTONES ON THE BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 4 2010, 11:12 PM~18232653
> *$10.00 FOR WALK INS, NO GRILLS, NO COOLERS, ALL YOUR NEEDS ARE COVERED-BELIEVE ME
> 
> CONCERT,  A MAJOR HOP, AND THE BADEST LOWRIDERS THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, LAS VEGAS, AND ARIZONA.
> *


ARE YOU GUYS SERVIN ANY LAVASH


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 4 2010, 10:21 PM~18232722
> *ARE YOU GUYS SERVIN ANY LAVASH
> *


LAVASH, WITH HUMMUS AND GRILLED TOMATO :naughty:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CAR FIDELITY /FOSGATE DISTRIBUTOR JUST CHECKED WITH A VENORS BOOTH

FOR ALL MY SOUTH SIDERS, SOUTHLAND RECORDS CHECKED IN WITH A BOOTH

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ADD SHOTCALLERS BIKE CLUB, AND VIEJITOS TO THE LIST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

per reg only or sunday roll
and what time


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18232964
> *per reg only or  sunday roll
> and what time
> *


SATURDAY MOVE IN 4pm-8pm
SUNDAY MOVE IN 5am-10am
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 4 2010, 10:12 PM~18232653
> *$10.00 FOR WALK INS, NO GRILLS, NO COOLERS, ALL YOUR NEEDS ARE COVERED-BELIEVE ME
> 
> CONCERT,  A MAJOR HOP, AND THE BADEST LOWRIDERS THROUGHOUT CALIFORNIA, LAS VEGAS, AND ARIZONA.
> *


Ok gracias... SHOWTIME Car Club will be there with sum cars.. Plus invited some friends to come hang out and enjoy the show...   :thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


Damn right homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone going to be cruising the cyn after the show...?????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 5 2010, 12:06 AM~18233555
> *Ok gracias... SHOWTIME Car Club will be there with sum cars.. Plus invited some friends to come hang out and enjoy the show...     :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 5 2010, 12:06 AM~18233555
> *Ok gracias... SHOWTIME Car Club will be there with sum cars.. Plus invited some friends to come hang out and enjoy the show...     :thumbsup:
> *


   Let Ric Roc know i tried to return his pm but his box is full. I'll get at him later today.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

3 MORE DAYZ hno: hno: hno: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking forward to supporting the event homies. I need more pics. hehe
:naughty:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Aug 5 2010, 01:47 PM~18236959
> *Looking forward to supporting the event homies. I need more pics. hehe
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ITS GOING TO BE A VERY GOOD SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL NEW CDS FOR ALL THE SOUTH SIDERS AND WE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME OLDIES OLD SKOOL AND SOME FUNK ALSO SO STOP BY THE BOTH AND GET A POSTER SIGN BY MISTER D AND SLEEPY MALO AND THE REST OF THE GUYS FROM SOUTHLAND ENT  uffin: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 5 2010, 03:37 PM~18238417
> *ITS GOING TO BE A VERY GOOD SHOW THIS SUNDAY IN SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL NEW CDS FOR ALL THE SOUTH SIDERS AND WE WILL ALSO HAVE SOME OLDIES OLD SKOOL AND SOME FUNK ALSO SO STOP BY THE BOTH AND GET A POSTER SIGN BY MISTER D AND SLEEPY MALO AND THE REST OF THE GUYS FROM SOUTHLAND ENT   uffin:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@Aug 5 2010, 08:21 PM~18240879
> *TOUCH OF CLASS C.C. WILL BE THERE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thx for your support


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 5 2010, 07:26 PM~18240380
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Come get this money jerry :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 6 2010, 03:37 AM~18243062
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

The weather Chanel is showing 80 degrees for Sunday @san fernando high :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ok;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 6 2010, 06:58 AM~18243881
> *
> *


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 6 2010, 09:27 AM~18245048
> *MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*HEADING UP TO SAN FERNANDO TO CHECK OUT THE SCHOOL SHOW. CAN'T TAKE MY CAR, BUT WE STILL GONNA SHOW SOME SUPPORT.*


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 2 2010, 10:51 PM~18213872
> *LIFESTYLE
> UCE
> PREMIER
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Was up bro quick question is it $30 for da entrance plus $50 for da hop or if u gonna hop da $50 covers da entrance and da hop? Thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Aug 6 2010, 12:12 PM~18245844
> *HEADING UP TO SAN FERNANDO TO CHECK OUT THE SCHOOL SHOW. CAN'T TAKE MY CAR, BUT WE STILL GONNA SHOW SOME SUPPORT.
> *


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Whittier Boulevard Car Show has been Postponed til next week. We will be attending the Majestics Summer Show off. Make sure to visit our booth. We will be giving away FREE Calendars and Posters. We will have the latest Magazine with feat. La Mission wit Benjamin Bratt on Sale !


Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Aug 6 2010, 04:13 PM~18247570
> *Was up bro quick question is it $30 for da entrance plus $50 for da hop or if u gonna hop da $50 covers da entrance and da hop? Thanks
> *


IF YOUR SHOWING YOUR CAR ITS $30.00 day of

IF YOUR HOPPING IT'S $50.00 TO ENTER AND THAT COVERS THE OWNER AND 1 PERSON, ADDITIONAL PASSENGERS ARE $10.00


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18248268
> *Whittier Boulevard Car Show has been Postponed til next week. We will be attending the Majestics Summer Show off. Make sure to visit our booth. We will be giving away FREE Calendars and Posters. We will have the latest Magazine with feat. La Mission wit Benjamin Bratt on Sale !
> Email:
> [email protected]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

are you guys serving food sir


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ONE LIFE CC.. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ..REPPIN THAT 818...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 6 2010, 07:46 PM~18248712
> *are  you guys serving food  sir
> *


MY NAME IS NOT SIR, MY NEW NAME IS "VARTAN KHUDVERDYAN" AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWE FOR YOU IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Aug 6 2010, 07:49 PM~18248731
> *ONE LIFE CC.. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ..REPPIN THAT 818...
> *


APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18248747
> *MY NAME IS NOT SIR, MY NEW NAME IS "VARTAN KHUDVERDYAN" AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWE FOR YOU IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


thank you vartan :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 6 2010, 07:52 PM~18248747
> *MY NAME IS NOT SIR, MY NEW NAME IS "VARTAN KHUDVERDYAN" AND I WILL HAVE AN ANSWE FOR YOU IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

ok so it 5 per person or 10/ and how much are lil kids? and are you guys allowing tents ?


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

pets allowed?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622+Aug 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18249297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUE TO HIGH SCHOOL REGULATIONS, NO PETS ALLOWED FOR SEVERAL REASONS CONCERNING CHILD SAFETY, AS WELL SANITATION REASONS


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Aug 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18249297
> * are you guys allowing tents ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Aight kool thanks bro,see u 2morrow


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i will be there

is there black top or just grass parking 
just need to know for set-up


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17406624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP "VARTAN" LOOKS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN IN THE VALLEY. WILL BE THERE WITH THE FAM. :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Aug 7 2010, 12:17 PM~18252348
> *i will be there
> 
> is there black top or just grass parking
> ...


WE ARE HAVING BOTH  BIG DOG


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THIS JUST IN, MACK 10 HAS NOT REPLIED TO SEVERAL PHONE CALLS TO CONFIRM HIS E.T.A. SO ON THAT WE ARE ADDING ANOTHER RAPPER AND YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED
STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 7 2010, 01:58 PM~18252764
> *WE ARE HAVING BOTH   BIG DOG
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

just left santa maria be there in a while


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Will be leaving the high desert in a few :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ON MA WAY AFTER I GO PRAISE THE LORD GOD BLESS EVERY BODY TO HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO AND FROM THE SHOW TODAY GOD BLESS YALL, IM GONE :angel:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

anybody have pics ? wasnt able to go


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

GREAT SHOW SFV. HOMIES....
CAN'T WAIT FOE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show Majestics! More photos on my blog. Link in my signature.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TODAY AT THE S.F.V SHOW. REALLY GOOD SHOW LOTS OF CARS.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 8 2010, 09:18 PM~18260975
> *Great show Majestics! More photos on my blog. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :worship:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

JUST A FEW PHONE FLIKS,,,


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

went to this show today an it was really good  :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Just want to thank SFV Majestics 4 having us....we had a good time the show was good


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 8 2010, 10:22 PM~18261479
> *went to this show today an it was really good   :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*NICE DAY FOR A SHOW IN THE 818

ATMOSPHERE,FOOD,CARS....AND EVERYTHING ELSE :0 

HATS OFF TO THE MAJESTICS SFV FOR A BAD ASS SHOW

CONGRATS HOMIES, SEE YOU GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE.......



JAY JAY PACHUCO CC*


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW. WAS THERE LOOKING FOR SMILEY TO EXPLAIN IN THE MORNING. FAMILY MEDICAL REASONS.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

ON BEHALF OF THE NEXT WE THANK MAJESTIC FOR HAVING US WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME MY FAMILY ENJOYED IT THE HOPP WAS COOL CONGRADS TO GOODTIMES ON THERE WIN :biggrin: GODS WILL WE'LL SEE YALL IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BAD ASS SHOW! BLVD KINGS CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

had a great time guys!!! see you next time


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

THE CLUB HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW THANK'S BIG UP'S TO MAJESTICS


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF THE GOODTIMES FAMILY. THANKS TO MAJESTICS CC FOR A GREAT SHOW. IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. WAY TO GO HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GOOD SHOW MAJESTICS... TECHNIQUES L.A. HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE... GOT UR BACK HOMIES....  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18267705
> *GOOD SHOW MAJESTICS... TECHNIQUES L.A. HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE... GOT UR BACK HOMIES....  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Aug 5 2010, 11:47 AM~18236959
> *Looking forward to supporting the event homies. I need more pics. hehe
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


 :wow: More of this one?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

On behalf of the Majestics sfv chapter, I'd like to say thank you to all who participated and supported the show yesterday. There were a lot of heavy hitters in attendance and a lot of heavier hoppers :biggrin: 

We wanted to take lowriding back to when it was about unity, honor, respect for one another, when you could drive a car to the show and get "best of show" when young hog was setting up hops everyday of the week.

Zeus brought a lot of good traits to lowriding adding detail to his craft, but more importantly keeping the lowrider community united NO matter what race you are.

I know there's some people that were mistreated by the security, all i can do is apologize for these issues. The Majestics had no control over these issues due to the fact that we were brought into this show by another entity. 

I want everyone to know that if we decide to do it again next year, the Majestics will have 110% control. Again i apologize for all the misunderstandings that took place and again Thank You for supporting the Majestics car club


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

good show


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF STYLISTICS SOUTH L.A. CHAPTER I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE MAJESTICS SFV FOR HAVING US WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 9 2010, 06:40 PM~18268995
> *On behalf of the Majestics sfv chapter, I'd like to say thank you to all who participated and supported the show yesterday. There were a lot of heavy hitters in attendance and a lot of heavier hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> We wanted to take lowriding back to when it was about unity, honor, respect for one another, when you could drive a car to the show and get "best of show" when young hog was setting up hops everyday of the week.
> ...


Imperials Car Club would like to extend our gratitude and appreciation to the Majestics Car Club S.F.V. and all their supporting chapters in their effort to preserve the memory and legacy of our mutual fallen brother and friend Robert "Zuess" Clausell. 

China Man is correct about Zuess's commitment to unifying us as we all have a common interest....Lowriding. Clubs and members hating on each other, racial division and different lowrider generations getting together are all the things Zuess was working on before he unfortunately left us too soon. Majestics Car Club payed tribute to this at this great show.

And lets not forget the special "Zuess, Mr. Boulevard" Lowrider award that was handed out. Zuess was not only a facilitator amongst people and clubs, he was also dedicated to raising the bar for all the street riders who roll hard every Sunday. Chrome, paint, juice, chrome in the engine, chrome on the bottom and always on the Blvd. 

Imperials Car Club is proud to support the Majestics Car Club in all their efforts to continue the positive influence lowriding has in our communities and building the cleanest rides our sport has to offer.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18270655
> *Imperials Car Club would like to extend our gratitude and appreciation to the Majestics Car Club S.F.V. and all their supporting chapters in their effort to preserve the memory and legacy of our mutual fallen brother and friend Robert "Zuess" Clausell.
> 
> China Man is correct about Zuess's commitment to unifying us as we all have a common interest....Lowriding. Clubs and members hating on each other, racial division and different lowrider generations getting together are all the things Zuess was working on before he unfortunately left us too soon. Majestics Car Club payed tribute to this at this great show.
> ...


I dont know what to say......... im speechless


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18270655
> *Imperials Car Club would like to extend our gratitude and appreciation to the Majestics Car Club S.F.V. and all their supporting chapters in their effort to preserve the memory and legacy of our mutual fallen brother and friend Robert "Zuess" Clausell.
> 
> China Man is correct about Zuess's commitment to unifying us as we all have a common interest....Lowriding. Clubs and members hating on each other, racial division and different lowrider generations getting together are all the things Zuess was working on before he unfortunately left us too soon. Majestics Car Club payed tribute to this at this great show.
> ...


Much Love Imperials and thanks for your support. Speaking for China it meant alot to have you guys there to honor Zuess


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 9 2010, 07:54 PM~18269891
> *nice  pics
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great pics any more ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:05 AM~18272501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

nice pics of them cars on the bumper.good job homies.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

China Man and Spida Loc of "G-UNIT" before he got on stage


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 10 2010, 09:01 PM~18280595
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Dino!?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks alot majestics, this award means alot! You guys are real stepping up and keep us riding with these bomb ass events. Y'all took it back atleast 13 years with SF High, these were shows that we looked forward to going too back then! For the riders by the riders! Much love and respect Homies! And I'm very proud to have known Zeuss and attended many of his events, from LA to Vegas. He kept us buisy, he would be proud that all of us still riding! R.I.P Mr. Blvd!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 10 2010, 09:41 PM~18281074
> *Thanks alot majestics, this award means alot! You guys are real stepping up and keep us riding with these bomb ass events. Y'all took it back atleast 13 years with SF High, these were shows that we looked forward to going too back then! For the riders by the riders! Much love and respect Homies! And I'm very proud to have known Zeuss and attended many of his events, from LA to Vegas. He kept us buisy, he would be proud that all of us still riding! R.I.P Mr. Blvd!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ric, it was our pleasure and an honor to find a car built in the likes of "Zeus" that represnts the way he did from the chromed motor, suspension, painted underbody, interior setup, wheels, and most importantly hittin the blvd no matter what city. 

We as "Zeus" did, strive to better the lowrider community by breaking down color barriers, and supporting all lowrider clubs no matter how far. We thank you for being apart of this and together we can only get stronger. Much love and Congrats again


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I know it's tuesday night but we still have several awards that need to be addressed. Due to an error we were not able to produce 4 very important awards that definately deserve recognition. I will list the awards *TOMORROW EVENING* and would like the person or member to contact me to arrange pick up


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

bad ass pics :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2010, 11:10 PM~18281357
> *I know it's tuesday night but we still have several awards that need to be addressed. Due to an error we were not able to produce 4 very important awards that definately deserve recognition. I will list the awards TOMORROW EVENING and would like the person or member to contact me to arrange pick up
> *


ok i will be there to pick up my award thx :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Aug 11 2010, 06:28 AM~18282991
> *bad ass pics :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

u have a bad ass ride... I wanted to get more pictures but this guy wouldn't move out of the way...lol


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> this is a fuckn bad ass impala :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18281357
> *I know it's tuesday night but we still have several awards that need to be addressed. Due to an error we were not able to produce 4 very important awards that definately deserve recognition. I will list the awards TOMORROW EVENING and would like the person or member to contact me to arrange pick up
> *


sorry for the long delay but i have the award nominees, and i would like the recipient or member to contact me to arrange pick up

*"Lifetime Achievement" LIFESTYLE car club* : In recognition of 35 years given to the low riding community, setting the bar high, keeping traditional low riding just that "traditional" building some of the most famous cars lowriders ever known. We would like to recognize your achievements

*"Pioneer award" Kita lealo:* In recognition of the time, and continuous efforts to strengthen, unite, respect, honor, and in his own words "Love" you have shown a lot of us young and old lowriders that we will never get far without these attributes. Because of you we are all better individual low riders 

*"Innovator award" Young Hogg:* In recognition of countless hours of video documentation, numerous catch phrases, orchestrating, narrating, providing the WORLD with real street lowriding, providing avenues for young and old lowriders to better themselves, the Original ghetto reporter, the one who started it all...

*"Commitment award" Pachucos car club:* In recent years there has not been very many clubs that has managed to avoid the issues that cause breakup. The Pachucos car club has proven that when a goal is set, hard work, and dedication is all you need to have a successful car club and that is why Pachucos by far is the biggest and baddest bomb club around...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP CHINA MAN THANKS FOR HAVING MY BOYS FROM SOUTHLAND ENT TO GO UP AND DO THERE THING WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YR AND ILL LET U KNOW WHEN WE DO OUR DVD SO U AND THE CLUB COULD COME DOWN THANKS HOMIE uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 16 2010, 05:24 PM~18325818
> *WHATS UP CHINA MAN THANKS FOR HAVING MY BOYS FROM SOUTHLAND ENT TO GO UP AND DO THERE THING WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YR AND ILL LET U KNOW WHEN WE DO OUR DVD SO U AND THE CLUB COULD COME DOWN THANKS HOMIE  uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie, thanks for the contact


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

If i dont hear anything by this sunday i will take them to Ralphs market becuz there is a Ralphs card attached to them and Ralphs will contact the info they have on file


----------

